

Show HN:  HowToSubscribe.com - Email Newsletter Directory - rcavezza
http://howtosubscribe.com

======
prawn
Are you screening submissions to eliminate poor quality newsletters? Or will
you down the track?

You could sign up to newsletters and auto-post recently received issues as
examples of what people could expect?

~~~
rcavezza
Yes - every submission gets emailed to me and I auto post them.

Yeah, that sounds like a pretty cool idea. I'm thinking I might even integrate
it with Easy Unsubscriber somehow.

------
duck
Seems like a great idea. Just submitted my Hacker Newsletter project
(<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>).

------
rcavezza
I couldn't find a reliable directory of newsletters, so i decided to make my
own.

Any criticism or suggestions would be appreciated.

------
cj
You need some type of categorization for this to be valuable to someone
looking for a newsletter.

~~~
rcavezza
Great point. Right now it's only Wordpress Tagged Categories, but I'll be
changing the home page to a categorized landing page when there's more than
10-15 newsletters in total.

------
thesethings
Great idea! Can pay newsletters be submitted?

~~~
rcavezza
Sure - there's no restrictions at this point.

